# Does anyone know how much glucose in lucozade?



## lucy123 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi

A strange question I know, but does anyone know how many grams of glucose there is in a bottle of normal fizzy lucozade?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 8, 2011)

Should say on the side of the bottle (in Carbohydrate).

I think a regular bottle is 60g CHO.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 8, 2011)

According to the Lucozade website it says a 55 ml portion has the equivalent of 10g of Carbohydrate.

In the "original" flavour alone all of this carbohydrate is sourced from the glucose.

See Lucozade Energy website - click on Flavours/FAQs and scroll down


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 8, 2011)

It says for 250ml  carbs 43g, sugars 21.8g?? Does that mean 43g of glucose in a 250 serving? Sorry for being a bit...you know.


----------



## redrevis (Feb 8, 2011)

sugar is just a different type of carb, as all carbs turn to glucose in the body you just use total carb amounts on any nutritional info


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 8, 2011)

You guys are brilliant! Thank you!


----------



## shiv (Feb 8, 2011)

Apple lucozade (thanks to last night's hypo I have a bottle handy ) is 17.1g per 100ml!


----------



## redrevis (Feb 8, 2011)

The lemon lucozade is 17g per 100ml. A whole .1g less than the apple 
Have to say I've never tried the apple. Must give it a wirl sometime


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.


----------

